# Home of LB808



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

First of i'd like to introduce myself. My name is Thomas. But I go by "LB". I live in hawaii. Been building for several years.I build anything automotive. I have over 3000 kits and Over 7000 diecast related cars.

I will post my builds in the futer. For now i'll post my workbench. Feel free to post pics of you workbench here. 

Pleas no flaming just keep it real.










Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-05-24









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-05-24









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-05-24









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2008-02-16


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Where's the forsale list????? Welcome to LayItLow!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WHOA NICE COLLECTIONS AND WELCOME TO LIL :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 16 2008, 10:46 AM~9956639
> *WHOA NICE COLLECTIONS AND WELCOME TO LIL  :biggrin:
> *


X2....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

welcome to LIL homie. 

whatcha want for these kits


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like i gotta fly to Kauai :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 16 2008, 07:46 AM~9956639
> *WHOA NICE COLLECTIONS AND WELCOME TO LIL  :biggrin:
> *


X 3 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 06:06 AM~9956336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this one?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn man, somone with more models than me !!!! welcome to lil


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 08:29 AM~9956770
> *welcome to LIL homie.
> 
> whatcha want for these kits
> ...


LOL, you must be a MOPAR man. I wasn't starting a buy/sell thing. But hey. I'll gather them up and take better pics, and think of a price for you.

You know,My dad was telling me a MOPAR story the other day. Fucking made me wanna CRY.
He. said that when i was about 5yrs old (35). He had a chance to BUY a genuine mopar DAYTONA in oahu. Of cuarse it had less HEMI. But the car was in perfect condition. He could have had it for $1100. But we where poor as hell back then, and nowhere to store it. So he PASSED. How's that.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2008, 09:18 AM~9956921
> *how much for this one?
> *



What yah' got for trade?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tell me whatcha need homie


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

More pics-









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-05-24









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-05-24


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

candyblu-PMed you.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 08:45 AM~9956809
> *looks like i gotta fly to Kauai  :0  :0
> *


 Sounds good,let's make a day of it. Bra', I don't have a hobby shop here. I'm pretty much the closest thing to one here on kauai. Now that walmart aint selling shit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 12:01 PM~9957070
> *candyblu-PMed you.
> *


pmed back


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 16 2008, 09:40 AM~9957012
> *damn man, somone with more models than me !!!! welcome to lil
> *


Thanks for the comment. Not really posting to brag or anything. But I do have alot of shit (largest on this island for sure). Plus all this and no hobby shop for almost 15yrs. Thank GOD for the internet.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 11:49 AM~9957030
> *LOL, you must be a MOPAR man. I wasn't starting a buy/sell thing. But hey. I'll gather them up and take better pics, and think of a price for you.
> 
> You know,My dad was telling me a MOPAR story the other day. Fucking made me wanna CRY.
> ...


yup im a big mopar fan :biggrin: and i can spot em even with a lil bit of it showin lol. 

and that is a sad story


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice stuff bro, welcome to LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:32 AM~9957172
> *yup im a big mopar fan :biggrin: and i can spot em even with a lil bit of it showin lol.
> 
> and that is a sad story
> *


 :nono: its not a sad thing, its called passion! we all have it! you just are passionate about garbage thats all!  :biggrin: 

lb808, nice collection! maybe you should start your own hobbie shop out there if there isn't one! i bet you'd do really well! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam someone doesn't hafta leave to buy a model for like 60 years lol ...welcome to l.i.l big homie...............


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 16 2008, 10:57 AM~9957296
> *dam someone doesn't hafta leave to buy a model for like 60 years lol ...welcome to l.i.l big homie...............
> *


LOL, I like to hoard models and diecast. I'm glad I found this site. Been on here for about a week now. and this is one of my favorites ( second to them neked ones) Peace..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 16 2008, 10:56 AM~9957287
> *:nono:  its not a sad thing, its called passion! we all have it!  you just are passionate about garbage thats all!   :biggrin:
> 
> lb808, nice collection!  maybe you should start your own hobbie shop out there if there isn't one! i bet you'd do really well! :biggrin:
> *


I have about 2-3 regular customers here. I do the rest of my thing on the internet.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a good eye for my kits AM I SEEING THE ((((1993 Chevy C-3500 Duallie Street Machine Pickup 1/25 snap kit (Issued in 1993))) HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT ????? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo lb

do u have the 62 vert kit?
i missread sometihng


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a minivan and a rat packer nova that would be cool....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

welcome


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 01:39 PM~9957481
> *i see a minivan and a rat packer nova that would be cool....
> *


im workin on gettin the minivan :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ive wanted one for a while now i never liked them when the stores had them.......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i dont care for em to much either but i have a badass idea for one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

thats a hobby store :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

welcome to LIL.......Thats quite the collection there......


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

just a quick question for you 

you wouldn't happen to have the 3 in 1 lowrider S10 kit would you ?????????


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome Homie!!!!! U fit right in with tha rest of us!!!! Nice Collection bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now lets see them builds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 11:39 AM~9957481
> *i see a minivan and a rat packer nova that would be cool....
> *


Got several of those things. One's spoken for. I think I got two more for sure. Rat packer got about 12 of them. So gimme a hollah on the PM.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 16 2008, 03:38 PM~9958562
> *just a quick question for you
> 
> you wouldn't happen to have the 3 in 1 lowrider S10 kit would you ?????????
> *


Nop got rid of my last one. Got two toyota mini's if your interested.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 12:04 PM~9957590
> *ive wanted one for a while now i never liked them when the stores had them.......
> *


I know me too. There ugly. I don't even know why i bought them at first. Oh' yeah I know why. I'm just a hoarder of models. LOL.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 04:23 PM~9958702
> *now lets see them builds  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


To lazy at the moment for my new builds, but here are some I did awhile back.










Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2008-02-16


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 10:01 PM~9959808
> *I know me too. There ugly. I don't even know why i bought them at first. Oh' yeah I know why. I'm just a hoarder of models. LOL.
> *


we all are lol. im a mopar hoarder and mademans a caddy hoarder lol


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL, just so happen I'm looking for the lowrider caddy from revell.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yo' spikekid, russled up some MOPARS for you. I may have more but to lazy to look,in the back rows. these where just in the front. Wich should get you buy for now. LOL :biggrin: 










Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2008-02-16









Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2008-02-16


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

DAMN!!! :0 my local hobby shop and my wal-mart combined dont even have that many kits!

builds lookin great, would like to see more.

WELCOME TO LIL BTW HOMIE   :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 10:14 PM~9959880
> *Yo' spikekid, russled up some MOPARS for you. I may have more but to lazy to look,in the back rows. these where just in the front. Wich should get you buy for now. LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha want for the petty 64 plymouth belvedere,dodge dart sport,41 plymouth,69 cuda,deora,ramchargers 64 dodge 330 ss,and the caravan??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin server :angry:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Spike- I'm opened to offers. Cash,cash/trade. Gimme a PM and lets go from there. The Petty is not really complete, and slighlty built. But still has decals and some stuff on the tree yet. Only missing the HHHHHemi and wheels.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 08:30 PM~9959952
> *Spike- I'm opened to offers. Cash,cash/trade. Gimme a PM and lets go from there. The Petty is not really complete, and slighlty built. But still has decals and some stuff on the tree yet. Only missing the HHHHHemi and wheels.
> *


Ohhh, yeah diecast cars also. Hotwheels,jada,J/L,miasto,etc.etc.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

PMed

and im not into die cast to much


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 10:14 PM~9959880
> *Yo' spikekid, russled up some MOPARS for you. I may have more but to lazy to look,in the back rows. these where just in the front. Wich should get you buy for now. LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I knew spikekid would not be able to resist those :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I need this or something similar to it. help a brotha out here.










Shot at 2008-02-17


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2008, 10:36 PM~9961678
> *I need this or something similar to it. help a brotha out here.
> 
> 
> ...


Get with Mr. Biggs....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u gonna enter the contest here at Hobby Company end of march?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll try to make it out there for sure.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 11:16 PM~9960211
> *I knew spikekid would not be able to resist those  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that obvious?? :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice collection. I collect Hotwheels also. And once again, Welcome to LIL. I got Family up on Kauai, if I ever do go to visit, I'll hit you up and drop by your hobby store :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice collection! you have a pm/!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn big collection going on!!!! All you guys from Hawaii must be rich! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 17 2008, 06:42 PM~9965642
> *Nice collection. I collect Hotwheels also. And once again, Welcome to LIL. I got Family up on Kauai, if I ever do go to visit, I'll hit you up and drop by your hobby store :thumbsup:
> *


Sure thing. Gimme a holla.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are my current "WIPZ". 










Shot with Photosmart M425 at 2008-02-18


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good homie !!!! tommrow im sending your $ out :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 18 2008, 01:15 PM~9971290
> *Here are my current "WIPZ".
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A PM.....


----------



## 808LB (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

FORSALE- Slammer style. Comes complete with trim-bumpers,etc.....

$75. shipped


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what car is that


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what car is that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:23 PM~9959927
> *whatcha want for the petty 64 plymouth belvedere,dodge dart sport,41 plymouth,69 cuda,deora,ramchargers 64 dodge 330 ss,and the caravan??
> *


hey homie hit me up with a price for these and we can negotiate


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2008, 09:59 PM~9982771
> *what car is that
> *


x2


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

1970 toyota carolla. Hard to find. I have two of em'.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 19 2008, 05:37 PM~9980952
> *FORSALE- Slammer style. Comes complete with trim-bumpers,etc.....
> 
> $75. shipped
> ...


*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whats up with u lb?
i sent u 2 pms and u still havnt replied yet.
wtf?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Whoops, I might have deleted it. My box was getting full. MY BAD


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 22 2008, 03:29 PM~10007336
> *whats up with u lb?
> i sent u 2 pms and u still havnt replied yet.
> wtf?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 19 2008, 10:09 PM~9983600
> *1970 toyota carolla. Hard to find. I have two of em'.
> 
> *


This site is da shitnatz.-http://dragueo.tv/home/gallery/index.php


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats actually cool


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres tha look I was shooting for on the YOOTAH'










Shot at 2008-02-23


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 WICKED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

got the toyota today.

homie is top notch in my book


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

*NEW* project "Street DANCER"
Underside



LOCKED

Hopped

Bunny hopped


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

It's those magic 3ton coils. I made. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam lb sweet !... i was wating on a build from you lookin nice homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10039990
> *ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




nice work so far.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Pimpin bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 

does it really work :biggrin: 


looks pretty cool


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 27 2008, 06:48 AM~10040931
> *:0  :0
> 
> does it really work :biggrin:
> ...


Thats what i was thinking....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bra' it's so simple. Even a caveman can do it.  

All you need is this-


Now bend it to the form of this. To fit between chassis and intirior.



Now trial fit to chassis.



Place intiroir bucket.



Now place body. Make sure wire goes through window opening.



Now bend that wire over to the side.



Now go to desired hieght. And bend it inward (under car).




Now all you need to do is form a "U" shape.



Now after this all you need to do is tweak it. To get it balanced and stuff. Position is ulimited.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHA nice bro! I thought i saw a wire under the car!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Where you get the bags for it?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL, yup. Took like ten minutes to rig this up. Took me a while to do the frame/supensions to get the right look. But to make a simple set-up. Would be to use any of the DONKS kits and just use the complete set-up for the suspension to get that locked up look. Then add spoke wheels and some paint. And it would look pretty impresive displayed.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 27 2008, 03:30 PM~10043730
> *Where you get the bags for it?
> *


Floral arraingment dept. In your local crafts store will do.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im sure that would trip some people out displayed at a show like that :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 27 2008, 06:00 AM~10040788
> *Pimpin bro!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 crazy homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 28 2008, 03:14 AM~10048770
> *Im sure that would trip some people out displayed at a show like that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Got some extra shit forsale. Or trade. Let me know what you want and make your offer. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

More shit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 01:44 AM~10149329
> *Got some extra shit forsale. Or trade. Let me know what you want and make your offer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



let us know what you got. I can't even see 1/2 that shit let alone know what it is. LOL.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 02:44 AM~10149329
> *Got some extra shit forsale. Or trade. Let me know what you want and make your offer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i thought it was u that out bid me on ebay.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, it was me. I don't even fukin know why I bid on it. Just IMPULSE i guess.

But just click on the PIC. And it will take you to my FOTKI album.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Gold MC's "GONE". :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 02:59 AM~10149344
> *More shit.
> 
> 
> *


u got alot of projects on ur hands i can help u thin out the numbers on these if u need help  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2008, 02:18 AM~10149371
> *u got alot of projects on ur hands i can help u thin out the numbers on these if u need help    :biggrin:
> *


LOL, My WIFE would PAY some one toe THIN it OUT.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 01:59 AM~10149344
> *More shit.
> 
> 
> *


CADDY is SPOKEN for.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

me^ lol


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dang caddy gone what bout the amt monte.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2008, 02:48 AM~10149422
> *dang caddy gone what bout the amt monte.
> *


Spoken FOR.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ok thanks homie r a set of those daytons under the pegasus rims up for sale and how much.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

These?????


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yes sir those r them.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2008, 03:03 AM~10149442
> *yes sir those r them.
> *


PM me an offer. Cash or trade.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 03:59 AM~10149344
> *More shit.
> 
> 
> *


you already got a caddy!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 02:59 AM~10149437
> *These?????
> 
> 
> *



how much for the red monte carlo kit, and 2 sets of these ^
hit me with a pm. price, or a list of anything you need in trade.

thx,
mike


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i would like to get both 41 chevy pick ups and a 55 bel-air please


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 12 2008, 04:34 AM~10149525
> *you already got a caddy!
> *


Yeah,I do. BUt we still got our deal right?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

$15 shipped for each.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 11:03 AM~10151407
> *$15 shipped for each.
> 
> *


Fuk cancel that wrong pic


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

$15.00 shipped each.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

50' chevy $30
Impala $15
caprice $20
Ratpacker $16
Dodge van $20
55' chevy $15


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wats up with all the x's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 11 2008, 11:27 PM~10149388
> *LOL, My WIFE would PAY some one toe THIN it OUT.
> *


 :0 :0 what exactly we talkin bout here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 02:27 AM~10149388
> *LOL, My WIFE would PAY some one toe THIN it OUT.
> *



pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 02:27 AM~10149388
> *LOL, My WIFE would PAY some one toe THIN it OUT.
> *



pics?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL,PERV.  










Shot at 2005-05-26


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> LOL,PERV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 01:03 PM~10152064
> *wats up with all the x's
> *


Just click it. You should end up at my FOTKI folder.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time. 

Reason: 
The Websense category "Social Networking and Personal Sites" is filtered.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URL: 
http://public.fotki.com/LB808/forsale/new061.html


:angry: :angry:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Caprice ,Impala SS, and a set of wheels.*SOLD*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2008, 08:34 PM~10157210
> *LOL,PERV.
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some real pics man....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2008, 09:14 PM~10163830
> *lets see some real pics man....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

She's a LOOKER ain't she?











Shot at 2008-03-14


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

>


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fail


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think my FOTKI pics are fixed.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10163926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *











Shot at 2005-04-20


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Damn brah. Got choke models!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Have u ever checked out www.gomotorbids.com ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you havent got a 48-50 Ford F-1 truck bychance would ya bychance?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10190162
> *Have u ever checked out www.gomotorbids.com ?
> *


Nope,not yet.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2008, 07:36 PM~10191986
> *you havent got a 48-50  Ford F-1 truck bychance would ya bychance?
> *


Not really. But I can check.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 13 2008, 01:00 PM~10159764
> *Caprice ,Impala SS, and a set of wheels.*SOLD*
> *


anything else for sale


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 3 2008, 09:40 PM~10330773
> *anything else for sale
> *


Let me know what your looking for.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10165279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit..... is her name summer?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2008, 10:52 PM~10331423
> *holy shit..... is her name summer?
> *


NOPE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... looks exactly like my ex from 98/99


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10331503
> *ok.... looks exactly like my ex from 98/99
> *


PICS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 3 2008, 08:16 PM~10331582
> *PICS
> *


i threw away the only pic i had of her this past weekend when i was cleaning out my dad's house...  i was pretty sure wifey didn't wanna see ex pics around


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2008, 11:20 PM~10331606
> *i threw away the only pic i had of her this past weekend when i was cleaning out my dad's house...    i was pretty sure wifey didn't wanna see ex pics around
> *


LOL, Of course NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

you ship my kits out already just curious


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10335494
> *you ship my kits out already just curious
> *


Pmed you.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn gota see more of ther street dancer bro got it painted yet ?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 02:19 PM~10336122
> *damn gota see more of ther street dancer bro got it painted yet ?
> *


As a matter of fact. I just need to do the BMF on it and take pics. SOON


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Updated


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

My new ride.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 6 2008, 07:25 PM~11277910
> *My new ride.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


looking good brah.. heres a idea for a paint job..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, I got a kit on the way. Gonna rip into it asap.


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

da homie dat was saleing da hondas,do u still have dem?????????pm me, i want 1 :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 6 2008, 05:44 PM~11278085
> *da homie dat was saleing da hondas,do u still have dem?????????pm me, i want 1 :biggrin:
> *


PMed you homie.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what kits you got for sale?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11278148
> *what kits you got for sale?
> *


I always have stuff forsale/trade. What you looking for?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

not sure..i'm always looking for anything really


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

r u still there?


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

u got any vert 64


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Aug 6 2008, 06:11 PM~11278359
> *u got any vert 64
> *


I got two i made from the amt hardtop.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 6 2008, 06:00 PM~11278277
> *r u still there?
> *


PMed you back homie.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Make offers


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 6 2008, 08:28 PM~11279156
> *Make offers
> 
> 
> ...




5$


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 6 2008, 06:27 PM~11278523
> *I got two i made from the amt hardtop.
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 6 2008, 07:28 PM~11279156
> *Make offers
> 
> 
> ...


wat u want for it???25 -50?????


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL, anything higher then $5. :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

5.01


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Now where talkin.LOL


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

how much LB808?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Waco you can get this of ebay around $25.00 shipped ! Not cock blocking anyone here just helping my brother out !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 6 2008, 10:16 PM~11280830
> *how much LB808?????
> *


PMed you.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 6 2008, 10:21 PM~11280872
> *Waco    you  can  get this  of  ebay  around  $25.00 shipped  ! Not  cock  blocking  anyone  here    just  helping  my  brother  out  !
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, Here's the idea of it all. 


Hosted on Fotki


Here's the mock up.


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

RPP hobbies wheels/tires?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup's. "IROKS" w/custom wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what else is on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11290311
> *what else is on the bench  :biggrin:
> *


Just this.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: keep us posted


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 8 2008, 01:04 AM~11290429
> *Just this.
> 
> 
> ...


gasser? love it! keep us posted!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 8 2008, 12:47 AM~11290264
> *Ok, Here's the idea of it all.
> 
> 
> ...


I like this alot man


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

do u get da parts n car dad i send u yeat  ?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 6 2008, 10:23 PM~11280892
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



yea waco theres one right now. at $9.95 buy it now = 7.95 s&h :0 . it actually looks exactly the same as the pic


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 8 2008, 11:17 AM~11294015
> *do u get da parts n car dad i send u yeat  ?????????? :biggrin:
> *


No man not yet. On the average it takes about a week to get here. 3-4 days when they don't mess anything up. I just had some shit come in from RPP Hobby in cal. take almost a month, to get here.


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

dam a mond??????????
:thumbsdown:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ whoz he wtf ^


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

^i am ur daddy modafucker^ :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 9 2008, 11:30 AM~11301748
> *^i am ur daddy modafucker^ :biggrin:
> *


learn to spell...... :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11298787
> *dam a mond??????????
> :thumbsdown:
> *


Posted Today, 02:30 PM
^i am ur daddy modafucker^ biggrin.gif


:uh: wtf!?


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11304619
> *learn to spell......  :uh:
> *


fuck u homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 12:57 AM~11304702
> *Posted Today, 02:30 PM
> ^i am ur daddy modafucker^ biggrin.gif
> :uh: wtf!?
> *


fuck u 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 10 2008, 01:49 PM~11308139
> *fuck u homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


   at least u spelled that readable


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Oh look it's another one of those internet hard asses. :buttkick:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:52 PM~11308170
> *    at least u spelled that readable
> *


u know it fucker :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok now lets drop all this bullshit and get back to building.... no point in arguing in the fukkin forum.... especially not in my homie's topic


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

buncha fucktards with fucksticks stuck in fuckety fuck fuck world


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:56 PM~11308195
> *ok now lets drop all this bullshit and get back to building.... no point in arguing in the fukkin forum.... especially not in my homie's topic
> *


den tell da other fuckers that dont talk shit about me cuz me n lb808 r making some trade n thers da foo talking shit about me :uh: what a fuck


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 9 2008, 08:39 PM~11304619
> *learn to spell......  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 06:03 PM~11308240
> *:biggrin:
> *


foo fuck that :thumbsup: 
da only shit dat i need 2 know is BUILD


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Aug 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11308250
> *foo fuck that  :thumbsup:
> da only shit dat i need 2 know is BUILD
> *


i hope you can build better than u can type... :biggrin: start a topic for yourself and show us what u got... and keep all your work in there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 08:11 PM~11308289
> *i hope you can build better than u can type...  :biggrin:  start a topic for yourself and show us what u got... and keep all your work in there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 08:11 PM~11308289
> *i hope you can build better than u can type...  :biggrin:  start a topic for yourself and show us what u got... and keep all your work in there
> *


And grammar. Keep that in your build topic too.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:11 PM~11308289
> *i hope you can build better than u can type...  :biggrin:  start a topic for yourself and show us what u got... and keep all your work in there
> *


x2!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Project "Street Dancer" back on the bench. Will take better pics,once I figure this digi cam out.


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Im really liking the start of that.. what wheels/tires are those.. the whites look big i like it..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 11:13 PM~11340031
> *Im really liking the start of that.. what wheels/tires are those.. the whites look  big i like it..
> *


LOL, There the shallow DZ's. With the whitewall tires from the NEW revell 55' chevy hardtop.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11340050
> *LOL, There the shallow DZ's. With the whitewall tires from the NEW revell 55' chevy hardtop.
> *


those new tires are awesome (not on those wheels but yea....) i wish they were that nice in the 59/60 kits.... those are crap


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looka real good in mid air like that


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 14 2008, 08:35 AM~11341732
> *looka real good in mid air like that
> *


Like This?


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

We have lift off! :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool love the hopper Im a big fan of hoppers and all the ways
guy are duing the hop well done 1st time Isee sometiing like this


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TIGHT!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool how u can see the cylinders up in front


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats just bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 01:03 PM~11365369
> *cool how u can see the cylinders up in front
> *


You can see it when I bring it to the Hobby Co. contest.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 17 2008, 04:46 PM~11367656
> *You can see it when I bring it to the Hobby Co. contest.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 14 2008, 05:38 PM~11346365
> *We have lift off!  :biggrin:
> *


Just click the photo. It will take you to my FOTKI albums. go the the model album and then click the buick dancer folder. I got a step by step on how I did it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10043667
> *Bra' it's so simple. Even a caveman can do it.
> 
> All you need is this-
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11368306
> *:cheesy:
> *


Or you could just wait for someone to find it in my thread.LOL, :biggrin:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

nice regal


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 14 2008, 05:21 PM~11346236
> *Like This?
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE THAT IF OFF THE HOOK THER SON ,
you cought everything in one 3d real, touch it your self REPLICA of lowriding.
fuckn kick ass.

show more stances :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11368776
> *DUDE THAT IF OFF THE HOOK THER SON ,
> you cought everything in one 3d real, touch it your self REPLICA  of lowriding.
> fuckn kick ass.
> ...


Not even close to being done yet. Gottah tweak it a little more. Once i figure out my DIG camera. i'll take more decent pics.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have all of these wheels to get rid off. All are rollerz. All the chrome ones are deep. And the gold some are deep and some are shallow. All sets have tires and knock offs. There are ten sets total. Would rather sell all of them in one lot. Make offer.
Cash or trades.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 27 2008, 04:24 PM~10043667
> *Bra' it's so simple. Even a caveman can do it.
> 
> All you need is this-
> ...






is this wire technique just for display? is that the purpose?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, just to display it in a pancake position, Or pretty much any variation you want.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 27 2008, 12:04 AM~10039974
> **NEW* project "Street DANCER"
> Underside
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol, sweet, very clever!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 21 2008, 12:45 PM~11403490
> *I have all of these wheels to get rid off. All are rollerz. All the chrome ones are deep. And the gold some are deep and some are shallow. All sets have tires and knock offs. There are ten sets total. Would rather sell all of them in one lot. Make offer.
> Cash or trades.
> 
> ...


$70.00 shipped.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey homie ur inbox is full


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 21 2008, 12:45 PM~11403490
> *I have all of these wheels to get rid off. All are rollerz. All the chrome ones are deep. And the gold some are deep and some are shallow. All sets have tires and knock offs. There are ten sets total. Would rather sell all of them in one lot. Make offer.
> Cash or trades.
> 
> ...


*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD* to Grass Ass. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11422468
> **SOLD*SOLD*SOLD*SOLD* to Grass Ass. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who the fuck is that? :uh:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

W.I.P."LOLIFES"  


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 where you get that 72 gmc at??!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 25 2008, 09:55 AM~11431332
> *:0 where you get that 72 gmc at??!!
> *


Got it off of EBAY. It's some what of an elusive kit.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 25 2008, 02:16 AM~11429744
> *W.I.P."LOLIFES"
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna prep and prime it later today. I still can't decide on the color.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 25 2008, 04:43 PM~11437065
> *Gonna prep and prime it later today. I still can't decide on the color.
> *


i got the perfect color right here.... "Grass Ass Green"

send it :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Messed with the step sides fender. What do you guys think? 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukk up already cuz.... send um.... i fix um :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2008, 05:41 PM~11445457
> *fukk up already cuz.... send um.... i fix um  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, go cut some "GRASS".


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11445472
> *LOL, go cut some "GRASS".
> *


be nice if u like get this shit


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2008, 05:47 PM~11445509
> *be nice if u like get this shit
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it would be very nice.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

howzit braddah.. do u got any truck kits with this body style?







hit me if u do..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 28 2008, 07:37 AM~11459451
> *howzit braddah.. do u got any truck kits with this body style?
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i don't have one.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

package might go out tomorrw , if not for sure mon-tues


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:42 PM~11465832
> *package might go out tomorrw , if not for sure mon-tues
> *


OK,kool. Thanks for hooking me up.


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks lb808 for all the things you gave us.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMOarigato_@Aug 31 2008, 09:32 PM~11486688
> *thanks lb808 for all the things you gave us.
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BIG THANX HERE ALSO 


THANX FOR BUYING


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:55 PM~11486861
> *BIG THANKS FROM OUR FAMILY ALSO THANK YOU !!!
> *


I feel your pain. I just lost a cousin and a really good friend with in the past week. Tell your family I said ALOHA'.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LIL truck entry.


"LO TIDE"

Toyota 4runner

Mr. model wheels


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what wheels are on the 4runner?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2008, 06:09 AM~11505330
> *what wheels are on the 4runner?
> *


There the Mr. model "VORTEX" from RPP Hobby.

http://www.shop.rpphobby.com/category.sc?categoryId=31


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2008, 10:26 AM~11506850
> *thanks homie
> *


No problem. They hook you up good there. There service is TOP NOTCH.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 3 2008, 02:14 PM~11507181
> *No problem. They hook you up good there. There service is TOP NOTCH.
> *



yea thats where i got my 49''irocs, and i swear it was 2 days max, from the time i completed the order, to the time they hit my door! crazy fast shipping there.


and ima have to throw some kits up for sale and get some cash, for a set of those mr.model wheels


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone have some detailed pics of "LIFESTYLES C.C." cars, "GOLD DIGGER and"TWO FACE"?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 28 2008, 08:37 AM~11459451
> *howzit braddah.. do u got any truck kits with this body style?
> 
> 
> ...


VERY KLEEEEEAAANNNN BOWTIE!!!!! LIKE THE PAINT ON THIS BAD TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11523320
> *VERY KLEEEEEAAANNNN BOWTIE!!!!! LIKE THE PAINT ON THIS BAD TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could take credit for it.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

What I have on my workbench, At this very moment. Should be done with at least two of them by the weekend.



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bout time we see some steady work.... :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

One more i'm fuckin' with.




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... u tryin to compete with me on unfinished projects?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i started another one today.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 07:50 PM~11537258
> *i started another one today....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 07:45 PM~11537226
> *One more i'm fuckin' with.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


REALLY NICE WITH THE SKIRTS, HOW ABOUT SOME HUBS ON IT WITH WHITEWALLS


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 9 2008, 01:35 AM~11555880
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


That's gonna look sick.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Sep 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11555888
> *REALLY NICE WITH THE SKIRTS, HOW ABOUT SOME HUBS ON IT WITH WHITEWALLS
> *


that would be just as sick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11524237
> *What I have on my workbench, At this very moment. Should be done with at least two of them by the weekend.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


any updates?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 12:15 AM~11574093
> *any updates?
> *


Soon.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

"LAKESTER"


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 11 2008, 04:48 PM~11579741
> *"LAKSTER"
> 
> 
> ...


  Lookin Good!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see the chassis :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 06:25 PM~11580153
> *i wanna see the chassis  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hahaaaaa i'm working on it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin clean tho!!!!


uffin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Updated. Almost done. :biggrin: Yes, GRASSY i will show the chassis when it's done  

"POP*CORN"


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anybody have more picks of "TWO FACE" that I can use. I need other angles. top,side.back. And interior and trunk,engine. Thanks.




Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 12 2008, 11:40 PM~11591841
> *Updated. Almost done. :biggrin: Yes, GRASSY i will show the chassis when it's done
> 
> "POP*CORN"
> ...


that looks damn good homie :0 :0  and yea.... i wanna see how u got the rear setup


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11595587
> *that looks damn good homie  :0  :0    and yea.... i wanna see how u got the rear setup
> *


  I will. Ohh I need a couple more sets of airbags :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I DUG this bitch out of one of my to-do boxes. Beleive it or not Everything was done back in 93'. I just put the 1113's on for the pics.

"PROJECT 64"


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice work homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Damn! That's what I'm talking about! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 11:44 PM~11597280
> *:0  nice work homie
> *



X 2


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Check out the hinges. Can you guess what it's made of?



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

styrene? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

LEGOS


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Grassy gets it.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11597335
> *Grassy gets it.. :biggrin:
> *


throw it in my box :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i used to be a lego fiend as a kid


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 11:56 PM~11597342
> *throw it in my box  :biggrin:
> *


  i probably won't ever finish it anyways.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 14 2008, 01:51 AM~11597319
> *Check out the hinges. Can you guess what it's made of?
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


pic of the parts you used :biggrin: i got a bunch of legos


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11597360
> *pic of the parts you used :biggrin: i got a bunch of legos
> *


If i can find a set. I'll post it.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

"PUSSYWAGON"



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn i really like "popcorn" good job


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 05:45 AM~11623639
> *damn i really like "popcorn" good job
> *


  Almost done with her too. Will post pics when done


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 17 2008, 03:51 AM~11623433
> *"PUSSYWAGON"
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *




nice! my pops has a nomad!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres me and him posted up...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where's the updates homie??? uffin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11653399
> *where's the updates homie???  uffin:
> *


Gonna post them soon. I was to busy building a hopper for my little girl.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 20 2008, 04:33 PM~11654055
> *Gonna post them soon. I was to busy building a hopper for my little girl.
> *


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

NOT FORSALE. But you can get your's from SCALEDREAMS. 

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../StoreFront.bok


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much for a set of wires shipped??? 









j/k bro :biggrin: 

whats in the bags?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11701424
> *how much for a set of wires shipped???
> j/k bro :biggrin:
> 
> ...


For you man CHEAP. :biggrin: The items in the bags are Ricks air tanks with compressers. I got them for my "LOTIDE" project.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE PAKAGE !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 25 2008, 06:54 PM~11702747
> *For you man CHEAP. :biggrin:  The items in the bags are Ricks air tanks with compressers. I got them for my "LOTIDE" project.
> *


u find a motor for the 4runner too?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 11:27 PM~11703738
> *u find a motor for the 4runner too?
> *


WHY you gottah be HATIN"? :biggrin: 

I thought you was gettin me DAT SUPRA? For the engine.  

Thinking of putting a chevy small block or a buick v-6 in there, NOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11703759
> *WHY you gottah be HATIN"?  :biggrin:
> 
> I thought you was gettin me DAT SUPRA? For the engine.
> ...


well thats why i'm askin.... :uh: lemme call u...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 11:32 PM~11703779
> *well thats why i'm askin....  :uh: lemme call u...
> *


Ok, get that mother fucker for me. I'll send him (you) the 41' chevy.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Workin' on my halloween build.


"UNDAHTAKER"

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


Basicly, i just want it as low as it can go. Gonna use another engine and drive train. Use da big/little wire's and shit. Thinking either black w/white or candy apple RED w/white. And maybe a trailer COFFIN.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 11:01 PM~11712707
> *Workin' on my halloween build.
> "UNDAHTAKER"
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats badass bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats what happens when u have a surplus of wires huh? :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 12:40 AM~11718589
> *thats what happens when u have a surplus of wires huh?  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


MAN, these wheels are. Popping up like DAISY's here. Can't even give them away. :biggrin: 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 27 2008, 09:46 PM~11718603
> *MAN, these wheels are. Popping up like DAISY's here. Can't even give them away. :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


i'll take them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 10:43 PM~11735485
> *i'll take them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i 2nd that :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11623433
> *"PUSSYWAGON"
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


the builder or the car?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 10:36 PM~11798957
> *the builder or the car??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11712707
> *Workin' on my halloween build.
> "UNDAHTAKER"
> 
> ...


ARE YOU???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the "undertaker" if u get the vampire van it has a coffin trailer u could use


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 08:56 AM~11908929
> *i like the "undertaker" if u get the vampire van it has a coffin trailer u could use
> *


Thanks for the info. I'll go look for one. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just wanna post some pics of my shit I got from BETO (betoscustomz).


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

holy crap you got a lot of wheels :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11946369
> *holy crap you got a lot of wheels    :0
> *


and we have yet to see them put to use :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2008, 08:42 PM~11946823
> *and we have yet to see them put to use  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: *cough* "FUCKOFF" *cough*"GRASSHOLE"*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 22 2008, 05:48 PM~11946897
> *:biggrin: *cough* "FUCKOFF" *cough*"GRASSHOLE"*cough* :biggrin:
> *


 prove me wrong :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11947017
> * prove me wrong  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 22 2008, 05:09 PM~11943936
> *Just wanna post some pics of my shit I got from BETO (betoscustomz).
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


must be nice!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11946369
> *holy crap you got a lot of wheels    :0
> *


LOL, just STOCKING-up for next years builds. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 22 2008, 10:11 PM~11946369
> *holy crap you got a lot of wheels    :0
> *


WHEN YOU CAN GET THEM AT GREAT DEALS YOU MUST NOT HASATATE !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 07:30 PM~11956374
> *WHEN YOU  CAN  GET  THEM  AT  GREAT  DEALS  YOU  MUST  NOT  HASATATE !
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i need to jump on 1 of those deals someday. i really like 1301s but they dont fit in 5:20s very good...

lb, you find that 63 yet?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11957689
> *yeah i need to jump on 1 of those deals someday. i really like 1301s but they dont fit in 5:20s very good...
> 
> lb, you find that 63 yet?
> *


No, not yet. Either I sold it or someone took it. :angry:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 06:30 PM~11956374
> *WHEN YOU  CAN  GET  THEM  AT  GREAT  DEALS   YOU  MUST   NOT  HASATATE !
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: Even if it means eating canned goods for another week. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11959031
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  Even if it means eating canned goods for another week. :biggrin:
> *


Stay away from shell fish & pork.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 23 2008, 11:29 PM~11959024
> *No, not yet. Either I sold it or someone took it. :angry:
> *


darn. had my hopes up on that 1....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2008, 05:57 PM~11947017
> * prove me wrong  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did you get my pm's?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got this in yesterday. GOING oldschool JDM on this bitch, I think.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12280003
> *Just got this in yesterday. GOING oldschool JDM on this bitch, I think.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


  

hey i found this


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 01:33 PM~12353697
> *
> 
> hey i found this
> ...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Been so fuckin' BUSY. But this will be my PROJECT in the near future. Waiting for some resin and photo etched stuff to come in.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Slot car wheels-
Hosted on Fotki

Competition Resin slicks and beadlocks.-
Hosted on Fotki

here-
http://stores.ebay.com/Fast-Eddies-World-o...5QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whred u get that from?!!!???!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:29 PM~12417727
> *whred u get that from?!!!???!!! :biggrin:
> *


From YO' MOMMA. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how's the weather? :uh:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 09:31 PM~12423353
> *how's the weather?  :uh:
> *


sucks...60's one day then 15 degrees the next


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 13 2008, 05:01 PM~12423514
> *sucks...60's one day then 15 degrees the next
> *


yea.... we might be wet..... but we ain't freezin  there was snow on Mauna Kea already


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id rahter be cold than float my regal down the river...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12423779
> *id rahter be cold than float my regal down the river...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL...gotcha fool!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 10:45 PM~12423779
> *id rahter be cold than float my regal down the river...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:31 PM~12423353
> *how's the weather?  :uh:
> *


 Bra' i was all up in that fuckin TORNADO, that touched down. We where at a freinds house close to the ocean and then it got rainy and windy real fast. Fuckin rain was goin horizontal. Like Hurricane winds. We didn't know what the fuck was going on till. Like 30 minutes later when another neibor told us. One of the canopy's frame flew and busted out a cars window. A couple of coconut trees near the road. where knocked down. The road was all fuckin flooded. In fact I just got HOME now, about 8 hrs after the fact.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit man...sounds like a shitload of fun!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 10:58 PM~12424646
> *damnit man...sounds like a shitload of fun!
> *


 It was fuckin CRAZY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 07:58 PM~12424646
> *damnit man...sounds like a shitload of fun!
> *


i missed the fun..... my regal went for the swim while i was at work :angry:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:03 PM~12424681
> *i missed the fun..... my regal went for the swim while i was at work  :angry:
> *


My TACO was rollin in water as high as the bottom of the door sills. I fuckin turned around and went back to my friends house. Till the water went down.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 13 2008, 08:05 PM~12424695
> *My TACO was rollin in water as high as the bottom of the door sills. I fuckin turned around and went back to my friends house. Till the water went down.
> *


which one? the lifted 4runner?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:06 PM~12424700
> *which one? the lifted 4runner?
> *


No my king cab 2wd. Well the fukkers lowerd almost 4in. so that didn't help.LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

look in my topic..... damn regal went swimming


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11290429
> *Just this.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 12 2008, 10:25 PM~12417694
> *Been so fuckin' BUSY. But this will be my PROJECT in the near future. Waiting for some resin and photo etched stuff to come in.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


I'm working on this fucker too.LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 12:03 AM~12540256
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 forgot about that shit


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 09:05 PM~12540275
> *:0  forgot about that shit
> *


Just got the BLOWER hat. waiting for the rest of the engine detail stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Got this in from RICK (scaledreams). Hit him up if you want some.


Package-
Hosted on Fotki

PEAK-A-BOOO-
Hosted on Fotki

Pegasus, NOOOOWAAAAAYZ-
Hosted on Fotki

WAAAAAYZ-
Hosted on Fotki

Fronts Funnycar and dragsters-
Hosted on Fotki

Rears, VERY nice detail also comes with DECALS for them-
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

can a ***** get an answer.....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 5 2009, 11:11 PM~12618686
> *  can a  ***** get an answer.....
> *


I'm sorry. But you can't *SUCK my DICK*. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 5 2009, 11:16 PM~12618752
> *I'm sorry. But you can't SUCK my DICK. :biggrin:
> *


no no im good..... i just watched american history x i forgot the shower scene.... :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 5 2009, 11:18 PM~12618773
> *no no im good..... i just watched american history x i forgot the shower scene.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 6 2009, 02:07 AM~12618643
> *Got this in from RICK (scaledreams). Hit him up if you want some.
> Package-
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...




how you break this shit out when you know im sittin on these??




















:biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 07:22 AM~12620281
> *how you break this shit out when you know im sittin on these??
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 5 2009, 08:07 PM~12618643
> *Got this in from RICK (scaledreams). Hit him up if you want some.
> Package-
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...




u gonna use it to build something or to trade/sell????  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TRADE AND SELL :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2009, 11:50 PM~12629750
> *u gonna use it to build something or to trade/sell????    :biggrin:
> *


Why you offering something?  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

come on homie.... where u at? :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 12:09 AM~12806951
> *come on homie.... where u at?  :biggrin:
> *


Been busy trying to keep my JOB and LAZY as shit to build.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

too lazy to empty your pm's too i see..... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 26 2009, 03:58 PM~12820326
> *too lazy to empty your pm's too i see..... :uh: :cheesy:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... i thought u were gonna show us some work :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 08:00 PM~12822769
> *damn..... i thought u were gonna show us some work  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, once I know MY job is secure. I'll get BUSY. But right now. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 26 2009, 05:03 PM~12822801
> *LOL, once I know MY job is secure. I'll get BUSY. But right now. I'm just not feeling it.
> *


i kno the feelin.... thats why i didn't really do shit thru november and december....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Been lazy, as of LATE. Well Stress about my JOB had a lot to do with it also. But Things are looking pretty good at work. SO hey. WHY THE HELL NOT. Got this fucking JADA thing on clearence. And I had this fucking buss thing for awhile. And when I saw the JADA thing I was LIKE. FUCK. DO IT. Gonna be some-what of a quick build thing. And the NAME. Only a MOTHER could LOVE.


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sickness......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good bro!!!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 13 2009, 11:11 PM~12999511
> *sickness......
> *


Thanks homie. It probably wont SIT that LOW. But gonna try and get as close to the WEEDS as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS GOING TO BE WILD !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:13 AM~13000074
> *THIS  IS  GOING  TO BE  WILD !
> *


Thanks, MINI. Comming from you that means a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 14 2009, 02:07 AM~12999459
> *Been lazy, as of LATE. Well Stress about my JOB had a lot to do with it also. But Things are looking pretty good at work. SO hey. WHY THE HELL NOT. Got this fucking JADA thing on clearence. And I had this fucking buss thing for awhile. And when I saw the JADA thing I was LIKE. FUCK. DO IT. Gonna be some-what of a quick build thing. And the NAME. Only a MOTHER could LOVE.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...






:biggrin: looks good......................... what ya gonna do with them extra slicks? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn that shit looks crazy bro...gonna look killer when its done... :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop[email protected]_@Feb 14 2009, 01:14 AM~13000441
> *:biggrin:  looks good......................... what ya gonna do with them extra slicks? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Probably send them with the rest of your *SHIT*. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 14 2009, 04:17 AM~13000456
> *Probably send them with the rest of your SHIT. :biggrin:
> *




:0 :werd:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2009, 01:16 AM~13000455
> *hot damn that shit looks crazy bro...gonna look killer when its done... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks HOMIE. You have some sweet builds. In your post's.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 13 2009, 10:07 PM~12999459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be bad as fuck when finished!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lets see it homie


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13024473
> *lets see it homie
> *


LONG time no see, HOMIE. How's it going?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That build is going to be sick.Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks Good... I like the color. I just painted a VW Beetle with the same color shade.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13024510
> *LONG time no see, HOMIE. How's it going?
> *


work not steady enough...... i just paid my rent yesterday and it was a week late.... pissin me off.... might need to seriously consider another job offer i have floating.... just my boss has done so much for me to bail on him....


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yo!, What happened to that 57 Chevy Funny car with all da
goodies that you ordered? been on the look out for it to be finished.
It was looking good to start with.
Hope eveything works out for you and you can build again,
Low808


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Chun spoke :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 snap, im watchin that lil bus


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Feb 16 2009, 11:46 PM~13025610
> *Yo!, What happened to that 57 Chevy Funny car with all da
> goodies that you ordered? been on the look out for it to be finished.
> It was looking good to start with.
> ...


That 57' chevy funnycar going to be my YEAR long project.  Doing the motor first. Have pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a sneak peak into the next of these builds. I'm now calling RETRO-RODS. The bus being the first in the series. And I just got more IDEAS for the bitch, Should BLOW your minds. And this one will be Number 2. in the series.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 17 2009, 05:45 PM~13030971
> *Here's a sneak peak into the next of these builds. I'm now calling RETRO-RODS. The bus being the first in the series. And I just got more IDEAS for the bitch, Should BLOW your minds. And this one will be Number 2. in the series.
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


 :0 i got the beer wagon version, and i got a set of rims thatll look badass on it! just gotta find a better motor, cant wait to see what you do with yours


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2009, 03:51 PM~13031030
> *:0 i got the beer wagon version, and i got a set of rims thatll look badass on it! just gotta find a better motor, cant wait to see what you do with yours
> *


SPIKEY, you know what rims would work on these too. The pegasus 19/23 combos. :biggrin: .


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damnit, howd you know what i was gonna put on it? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2009, 04:37 PM~13031432
> *damnit, howd you know what i was gonna put on it? :angry: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 17 2009, 06:45 PM~13030971
> *Here's a sneak peak into the next of these builds. I'm now calling RETRO-RODS. The bus being the first in the series. And I just got more IDEAS for the bitch, Should BLOW your minds. And this one will be Number 2. in the series.
> Hosted on Fotki
> *




what are you gonna do with the extra wheels and slicks and front tires :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 05:39 PM~13031975
> *what are you gonna do with the extra wheels and slicks and front tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Donate it to a fellow builder. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 17 2009, 08:43 PM~13032011
> *Donate it to a fellow builder. :biggrin:
> *




for real?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i have a 56 del ray and a 57 nomad comeing real soon after the 59 elco is done  


you peep the motor for it yet?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 05:59 PM~13032169
> *for real?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i have a 56 del ray and a 57 nomad comeing real soon after the 59 elco is done
> you peep the motor for it yet?
> *


Not yet.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Taking a little break from the schoolbus. Will post updates soon. But here's a little side project. I got going on also. "TWISTAH"


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 21 2009, 03:14 AM~13066473
> *Taking a little break from the schoolbus. Will post updates soon. But here's a little side project. I got going on also. "TWISTAH"
> Hosted on Fotki
> *






:0 if you finish it :biggrin: it'll be sick  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Sent your package today 3 day priority


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13167738
> *Sent your package today 3 day priority
> *


Thanks, Gonna send your caddy out tomorrow (WED). :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 21 2009, 03:14 AM~13066473
> *Taking a little break from the schoolbus. Will post updates soon. But here's a little side project. I got going on also. "TWISTAH"
> Hosted on Fotki
> *






updates ????? :biggrin: 

































who am i kiddin............................. must be a island thang lol


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14431480
> *updates ????? :biggrin:
> who am i kiddin............................. must be a island thang lol
> *


LOL :biggrin: 

And its summer. Nothing else to do but relax at the beach.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good sh!t with "Twistah"!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jul 10 2009, 07:45 AM~14431887
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> And its summer. Nothing else to do but relax at the beach.
> *







hey we got beaches too ya know, there muddy and dirty and full of garbage and right on the great ohio river lol



bastard :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2009, 12:50 PM~14437337
> *hey we got beaches too ya know, there muddy and dirty and full of garbage and right on the great ohio river lol
> bastard :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i should go to the beach this weekend to get some fresh pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Been a LONG/LONG while since I sat down at the workbench. Here's the TURD i'm working on.

I started with a Junk box body and hood. No frame or interior.Sanded some of trim off. Testing wheel options. Just messing around. For now. Body almost ready for prep/paint.I'm thinking "BLUE".

Sled-
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

LOWRIDER BOMB-
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

LOWRIDER OLDSCHOOL-
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Thinned out the LIP on the AMT supremes. They LOOK way BETTER then with the FAT lip-
Hosted on Fotki
Fat lip on the LEFT-
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 13 2009, 11:07 PM~12999459
> *Been lazy, as of LATE. Well Stress about my JOB had a lot to do with it also. But Things are looking pretty good at work. SO hey. WHY THE HELL NOT. Got this fucking JADA thing on clearence. And I had this fucking buss thing for awhile. And when I saw the JADA thing I was LIKE. FUCK. DO IT. Gonna be some-what of a quick build thing. And the NAME. Only a MOTHER could LOVE.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


that looks badass :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 05:19 PM~17194059
> *that looks badass :0
> *


Thanks, Homie.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

http://images17.fotki.com/v284/photos/3/12...slead021-vi.jpg[/img][/url]Hosted on Fotki
nice bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 11:28 PM~17198655
> *http://images17.fotki.com/v284/photos/3/12...slead021-vi.jpg[/img][/url]Hosted on Fotki
> nice bro !!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks, Gary. You, are one of the people in here. That inspired me to do them.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice projects you got goin on.  Hows the weather out there bro, partly cloudy with scattered showers, 85 percent humidity. Can't wait to head back to the 808.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 14 2010, 11:35 PM~17198690
> *Nice projects you got goin on.   Hows the weather out there bro, partly cloudy with scattered showers, 85 percent humidity.  Can't wait to head back to the 808.
> *


Can't really complain about the weather. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

For, my HOMIE. [email protected] Not the stretched wheels yet. I seem to have misplaced my stash of. Chrome rims to make the outer lip. Once I find that shit. I'll do the stretched out deeps for you.


But for now. I started on a customers RIDE. Lifted 99' silverado rockin them IROKS.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: them wheels look sick in them irocs :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 AM~17245583
> *:wow:  them wheels look sick in them irocs :cheesy:
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x3 looks sick


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*cough*cough* how to*cough*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 20 2010, 05:13 AM~17245151
> *For, my HOMIE. [email protected] Not the stretched wheels yet. I seem to have misplaced my stash of. Chrome rims to make the outer lip. Once I find that shit. I'll do the stretched out deeps for you.
> But for now. I started on a customers RIDE. Lifted 99' silverado rockin them IROKS.
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 07:23 PM~17252739
> **cough*cough* how to*cough*cough* :biggrin:
> *


Here we go homie.

Hosted on Fotki

What you need

Hosted on Fotki

POP out center of Pegasus rim

Hosted on Fotki

sand flat

Hosted on Fotki

Strip of duct tape about 1/4 wide. Tape to halves and center both.

Hosted on Fotki

and just below lip of rim.

Hosted on Fotki

square strip (or something similer)

Hosted on Fotki

Start glueing strip to rim. A little at a time while working the strip around the rim. Be sure to leave a little space from edge of rim/lip for tire thick-ness.

Hosted on Fotki

How the ring should look like after

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Start to work rim into soft tire

Hosted on Fotki

Use a small flat screw driver if your having a hard time working the tire around the ring.

Hosted on Fotki

DONE

Hosted on Fotki

Compared

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :h5: :h5: 



thanks bro! now i gotta find some shitty wheels to use now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 22 2010, 01:11 AM~17267314
> *Here we go homie.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...



Very good tip and technique !!!!!!!!!!!!! thanx for sharing!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a detailed how to! nice work! i might try this if i ever get around to building my big ass trucks! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool technique with the tires im gonna have to try that


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks guys. I know it's not a Lowlow. But It will do.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

SICK homie.... I wanna lift my 4 runner that once was dropped.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bought this painted kit from RICK @ scaledreams. Just the painted kit no wheels. So I figure i'd make it interesting with my wheel selection.


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 26 2010, 11:14 AM~17304615
> *Bought this painted kit from RICK @ scaledreams. Just the painted kit no wheels. So I figure i'd make it interesting with my wheel selection.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...



Those rims look good on it !


----------

